# looking for member in Parksville



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a member in Parksville who purchased some corys from me last year who I need to contact, but I've lost the contact information somewhere and I'm drawing a blank with his name. 

If this is you, please PM me.

cheers, Storm


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

There are a number of people from Parksville on the VIAquaria site - maybe a name will look familar?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^good idea, thanks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

OR ...have a look at theese members who live in Parksville ......

Cichlidiot 

Coaten 

fishinmind

Hotpants 

Kmarrs

mcotton 

N8WUZHERE 

Nobes62 

swervygirl 


Thats all from BCA at this moment ....:bigsmile:....and I must add ....some real  names ...


** NOTE **
FYI guys ..if ya want to search for people hit members link then hit the search tag and go advanced search ....fill in home town or what ever you like ie: Location ,, school /work ..religion ...and hit search and presto !!! all ya wanted to know :bigsmile:..and maybe more .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, I've been kicking around this place for years and there is still so much I don't know about navigating in forums. thanks, Aquaman! I recognized the name as soon as I saw it in your post.

btw, Aquaman was a very cool comic


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL...i just stumble across things by clickity click clickin here and there ...( some one told me about this tho )...now if I can figure them darn banner things that pop up with members names on the and a little box with picture in them... I would be a happy :bigsmile: camper !
I liked his comics as well but I find Aquamans outfit a bit itchy.


----------

